# TomCat Login



## Marco Marc (16. Dez 2007)

Halli hallo ich braüchte dringend Hilfe ich hab folgendes Bsp ausgeführt trotzdem kann ich mich nicht einloggen ich hab zich  mal schon probiert finde aber leider den verfi....... Fehler nicht vl wisst ihr was an der Sache falsch ist:
Sorry das ich so viel posten weis aber echt nimmer weiter normalerweise müsste der benutzername marco und das PW tomcat lauten aber wenn ich das in Easy Eclispe eingebe dann kommt immer FAIL Login das versteh ich nicht laut CODE ist wie gesagt das *Passwort tomcat und Login marco*
Bin gottfroh für eine Lösung DANKE

Hier meine Daten:

*WEB XML:*

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
"http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app>
<display-name>Authentifizierung</display-name>
<servlet>
<servlet-name>test</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>authtest.BasicTest</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>test</servlet-name>
<url-pattern>/test</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
<security-constraint>
<display-name>SecurityConstraint1</display-name>
<web-resource-collection>
<web-resource-name>WebResourceCollection1</web-resource-name>
<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
<http-method>GET</http-method>
<http-method>POST</http-method>
</web-resource-collection>
<auth-constraint>
<role-name>*</role-name>
</auth-constraint>
</security-constraint>
<login-config>
<auth-method>FORM</auth-method>
<form-login-config>
<form-login-page>/html/login.html</form-login-page>
<form-error-page>/html/error.html</form-error-page>
</form-login-config>
</login-config>
</web-app>




*Login html*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>Form-Authentication Example Login-Page</h1>
<form method="POST" action="j_security_check" name="loginForm">


Username: <input type="text" name="j_username" size="16"/>


Password: <input type="password" name="j_password" size="16"/>


<input type="submit" value="Login"> <input type="reset" value="Reset">
</form>

</body>
</html>




*
ERROR HTML*
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>


<h1>Form-Authentication Example Error-Page</h1>
<h2>Login failed. Try  again.</h2>
</body>
</html>


*Server.XML*

<Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm"
driverName="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"
connectionURL="jdbc:mysql://localhost/club"
connectionName="root" connectionPassword="dex155"
userTable="users" userNameCol="user_name" userCredCol="user_pass"
userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" />[/b]
*
Tomcat.user.XML*

<tomcat-users>
<role rolename="tomcat"/>
<role rolename="role1"/>
<role rolename="manager"/>
<user username="tomcat" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat"/>
<user username="role1" password="tomcat" roles="role1"/>
<user username="both" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat,role1"/>
<user username="rk" password="tomcat" roles="tomcat"/>
</tomcat-users>



*

Un zu guter letzt meine MYSQL Datenbankinhalt:NAME der DB ist club*

create table members(member_name varchar(16), member_password varchar(16));
*Dann die Tabelle memberroles:*
mysql> create table memberroles(member_name varchar(16), role varchar(16));
*Dann den Benutzer und die Rollen einfügen:*
 insert into members(member_name, member_password) values("marc", "tomcat");
 insert into memberroles(member_name, role) values("marc", "member");


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2007)

userTable="*users*" userNameCol="*user_name*" userCredCol="user_pass"
userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" />

vs.

create table *members*(*member_name* varchar(16), member_password varchar(16)); 

etc..


----------



## Marco Marc (16. Dez 2007)

Hi danke hab den Schreibfehler korrigiert allerdings seh ich das keine* DB Verbindung zu stande kommt* trotz der 
Datenbanktreiber. Ständig wird die Fehlerausgabe geliefert das kein Zugriff auf   com.mysql.jdbc.Driver möglich ist.


17:40:35,123 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception opening database connection
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)


----------



## Joker (16. Dez 2007)

liegt der JDBC Treiber im tomcat lib Ordner?


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

Der JDBC Treiber Ssollte im common/lib Ordner liegen, die JDBCRealm Config sollte im Context Konfig file liegen,viele übersichtlicher als in der Server.xml


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

mmh erstmals danke für eure Antworten leider hab ich immer noch den Fehler ich hab wie ihr gesagt habt den jdbc *mysql connector in die lib* eingefügt trotz allem spuckt Easy Eclipse mir folgenden Fehler:

14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Zion] 4.0.3SP1 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_4_0_3_SP1 date=200510231054)
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: C:\Users\Tom Win\Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/C:/Users/Tom Win/Desktop/jboss-4.0.3SP1/
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: C:\Users\Tom Win\Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1\server\default
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/C:/Users/Tom Win/Desktop/jboss-4.0.3SP1/server/default/
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: C:\Users\Tom Win\Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1\server\default\tmp
14:51:33,877 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml
14:51:34,392 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0_01,Sun Microsystems Inc.
14:51:34,392 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0_01-b06,Sun Microsystems Inc.
14:51:34,392 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows Vista 6.0,x86
14:51:35,641 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized
14:51:38,949 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: http://TomWin-PC:8083/
14:51:38,950 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml
14:51:39,278 INFO  [NamingService] Started jndi bootstrap jnpPort=1099, rmiPort=1098, backlog=50, bindAddress=/0.0.0.0, Client SocketFactory=null, Server SocketFactory=org.jboss.net.sockets.DefaultSocketFactory@ad093076
14:51:44,348 INFO  [Embedded] Catalina naming disabled
14:51:44,614 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080
14:51:44,614 INFO  [Catalina] Initialization processed in 218 ms
14:51:44,614 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web
14:51:44,614 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5
14:51:44,645 INFO  [StandardHost] XML validation disabled
14:51:44,645 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception opening database connection
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.start(JDBCRealm.java:758)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1004)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1012)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:538)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:683)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:537)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.commons.modeler.BaseModelMBean.invoke(BaseModelMBean.java:503)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.RawDynamicInvoker.invoke(RawDynamicInvoker.java:150)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.Tomcat5.startService(Tomcat5.java:366)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:274)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:230)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor2.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:118)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:127)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.DynamicInterceptor.invoke(DynamicInterceptor.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:943)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:428)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor9.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:72)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:176)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:285)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:989)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:790)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:753)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:118)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:127)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:176)
	at $Proxy9.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:319)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:507)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:192)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:265)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:274)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:230)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor2.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:72)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:943)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:428)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor9.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:72)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:176)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:285)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:989)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:790)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:753)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:737)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:141)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:80)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:118)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:127)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:74)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:245)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:644)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:176)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:453)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:330)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:187)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:438)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
14:51:44,676 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 62 ms
14:51:44,817 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker, warUrl=.../deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/
14:51:45,051 INFO  [WebappLoader] Dual registration of jndi stream handler: factory already defined
14:51:45,659 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/ws4ee, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57086jboss-ws4ee-exp.war/
14:51:45,785 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/, warUrl=.../deploy/jbossweb-tomcat55.sar/ROOT.war/
14:51:45,941 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossmq-httpil, warUrl=.../deploy/jms/jbossmq-httpil.sar/jbossmq-httpil.war/
14:51:47,829 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console, warUrl=.../deploy/management/console-mgr.sar/web-console.war/
14:51:48,313 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail
14:51:48,703 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-ha-local-jdbc.rar
14:51:48,875 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-ha-xa-jdbc.rar
14:51:49,001 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-local-jdbc.rar
14:51:49,110 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jboss-xa-jdbc.rar
14:51:49,219 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/jms/jms-ra.rar
14:51:49,437 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view META-INF/ra.xml in .../deploy/mail-ra.rar
14:51:50,654 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=DefaultDS' to JNDI name 'javaefaultDS'
14:51:50,874 INFO  [A] Bound to JNDI name: queue/A
14:51:50,874 INFO  * Bound to JNDI name: queue/B
14:51:50,874 INFO  
	
	
	
	






		Code:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


 Bound to JNDI name: queue/C
14:51:50,874 INFO  [D] Bound to JNDI name: queue/D
14:51:50,874 INFO  [ex] Bound to JNDI name: queue/ex
14:51:50,905 INFO  [testTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testTopic
14:51:50,905 INFO  [securedTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/securedTopic
14:51:50,905 INFO  [testDurableTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testDurableTopic
14:51:50,905 INFO  [testQueue] Bound to JNDI name: queue/testQueue
14:51:50,936 INFO  [UILServerILService] JBossMQ UIL service available at : /0.0.0.0:8093
14:51:50,967 INFO  [DLQ] Bound to JNDI name: queue/DLQ
14:51:51,092 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryBinding,name=JmsXA' to JNDI name 'java:JmsXA'
14:51:51,139 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/Alex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57140Alex-exp.war/
14:51:51,232 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/BMI, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57141BMI-exp.war/
14:51:51,529 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/SoftwareProjekt, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57142SoftwareProjekt-exp.war/
14:51:51,654 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/Softwaretest, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57143Softwaretest-exp.war/
14:51:51,763 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/download, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57144download-exp.war/
14:51:51,904 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=.../deploy/jmx-console.war/
14:51:52,013 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/zugang, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57145zugang-exp.war/
14:51:52,123 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/zugangalex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57146zugangalex-exp.war/
14:51:52,185 INFO  [ContextConfig] WARNING: Security role name member used in an <auth-constraint> without being defined in a <security-role>
14:51:52,279 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080
14:51:52,341 INFO  [ChannelSocket] JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
14:51:52,357 INFO  [JkMain] Jk running ID=0 time=0/32  config=null
14:51:52,372 INFO  [Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [4.0.3SP1 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_4_0_3_SP1 date=200510231054)] Started in 18s:495ms
14:52:02,172 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception performing authentication
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.authenticate(JDBCRealm.java:344)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.FormAuthenticator.authenticate(FormAuthenticator.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:391)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
14:52:02,173 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception performing authentication
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.authenticate(JDBCRealm.java:344)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.FormAuthenticator.authenticate(FormAuthenticator.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:391)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
14:53:22,346 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/BMI, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57141BMI-exp.war/
14:53:22,394 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/BMI, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57147BMI-exp.war/
14:53:32,472 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/SoftwareProjekt, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57142SoftwareProjekt-exp.war/
14:53:32,660 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/SoftwareProjekt, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57148SoftwareProjekt-exp.war/
14:53:42,737 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/Softwaretest, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57143Softwaretest-exp.war/
14:53:42,801 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/Softwaretest, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57149Softwaretest-exp.war/
14:53:52,894 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/download, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57144download-exp.war/
14:53:52,942 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/download, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57150download-exp.war/
14:54:08,043 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/zugang, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57145zugang-exp.war/
14:54:08,090 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/zugang, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57151zugang-exp.war/
14:54:18,168 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/Alex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57140Alex-exp.war/
14:54:18,216 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/Alex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57152Alex-exp.war/
14:54:28,293 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/zugangalex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57146zugangalex-exp.war/
14:54:28,326 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/zugangalex, warUrl=.../tmp/deploy/tmp57153zugangalex-exp.war/
14:54:28,372 INFO  [ContextConfig] WARNING: Security role name member used in an <auth-constraint> without being defined in a <security-role>
14:54:45,939 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception performing authentication
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.authenticate(JDBCRealm.java:344)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.FormAuthenticator.authenticate(FormAuthenticator.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:391)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
14:54:45,939 ERROR [[localhost]] Exception performing authentication
java.sql.SQLException: No ClassLoaders found for: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:684)
	at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.authenticate(JDBCRealm.java:344)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.FormAuthenticator.authenticate(FormAuthenticator.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:391)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:59)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:126)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:107)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:148)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:856)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:744)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.processSocket(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:527)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.MasterSlaveWorkerThread.run(MasterSlaveWorkerThread.java:112)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

*


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

Marco Marc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mmh erstmals danke für eure Antworten leider hab ich immer noch den Fehler ich hab wie ihr gesagt habt den jdbc *mysql connector in die lib* eingefügt trotz allem spuckt Easy Eclipse mir folgenden Fehler:
> 
> Er findet den Treiber nicht.....
> 
> ...


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

> mmh erstmals danke für eure Antworten leider hab ich immer noch den Fehler ich hab wie ihr gesagt habt den jdbc mysql connector in die lib eingefügt trotz allem spuckt Easy Eclipse mir folgenden Fehler:


1. In welche "lib"??? TOMCAT_HOME/common/lib wäre die richtige.

2. Warum benutzt du JBoss wenn es dir eigentlich nur um Tomcat geht?

3. Es sind alle Tomcat Einstellungen sehr gut dokumentiert, Doku lesen hilft


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Oh sorry natürlich JBoss  sorry mein Fehler. Also ich hab in die Lib des JBOSSES die JDBC Treiber reinkopiert.


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

also in die C:\Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1\lib Datei um es genau zu sagen.


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh sorry natürlich JBoss  sorry mein Fehler. Also ich hab in die Lib des JBOSSES die JDBC Treiber reinkopiert.





			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also in die C:\Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1\lib Datei um es genau zu sagen.


Ist doch vollkommen egal wo du sie hinkopiert hast, wenn es das falsche Verzeichniss war.

Kopiere sie einmal ins richtige Verzeichniss, das reicht.


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

mmh also das versteh ich jetzt nicht ich hab in dieses verzeichnis wie oben beschrieben  meinen treiber reinkopiert und anschließend in easy eclipse in mein Projekt über properties java builth integriert so wie man normalerweise immer macht trotz allem entsteht die fehlermeldung das er mit meiner connector mysql nix anfangen kann.


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

In welches Verzeichniss hast du den Treiber kopiert???

Einbinden in Eclipse musst du ich nicht, das läuft rein Serverseitig.


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

achso also ich hab den treiber in den JBoss Ordner in dessen libdatei den Treiber reinkopiert. Also in diesen Desktop\jboss-4.0.3SP1\lib ein anderer ordner wäre mir nicht bewusst wo sich mein jboss befindent.


----------



## maki (17. Dez 2007)

Warum benutzt du den JBoss?

Für was verwendest du ihn?


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

Ich muss für ein projekt diesen verwenden konnte es mir leider nicht aussuchen.


----------



## ms (17. Dez 2007)

Der Treiber sollte ins Domain-lib-Verzeichnis des JBoss bzw. ins Tomcat-lib-Verzeichnis, welches wiederum im domain-deploy-Verzeichnis des JBoss liegt. Der Tomcat ist im JBoss als Service-Archive eingebunden. Ich weis ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ob das wirklich so funktioniert wie du es möchtest, da Jboss für die Authentifizierung und Authorisierung einen etwas anderen Mechanismus zur Verfügung stellt (login-config.xml).

ms


----------



## Marco Marc (17. Dez 2007)

Hi MS hast du schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit JBoss bezüglich der Authentification? Für mich ist das mein erster Versuch.


----------



## ms (17. Dez 2007)

Ja, schau dir mal die jbossxxx/server/default/conf/login-config.xml an, da findest du unter anderem Beispiele für die Konfiguration. Google auch mal nach DatabaseServerLoginModule.

ms


----------



## Atze (9. Jan 2008)

also ich hab bisher nicht mit jBoss gearbeitet, allerdings liegt bei mir der jdbc-treiber (bzw. jConnector) in tomcat/server/lib


----------

